# split fence on router table



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a split fence on their router table?
if so, what are the uses, advantages over a fixed fence. and how do you best set it up. im concerned that my craftsman router table with split fence may not be set up to its best potential. 

thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*depends*

When routing away some portion of stock but leaving a remaining surface to ride against the outfeed fence, it controls the work. Both fences need to be aligned in the same plane or straight across.

When routing away all the edge the outfeed fence should be adjusted or offset to properly support the new surface to prevent chatter and dips along with feather boards.

I chamfer the leading edge of the split fence to assist feeding.

There are 2 ways to adjust the depth of cut.
1. raise the cutter into the work using a lift.
2. adjust the fence away from the cutter exposing more of the cutter. A continuous or sacrifical fence works best here with a zero clearance opening made for that particular cutter. That helps to avoid tearout and makes the cut go smoothly.

 bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

desertforest said:


> Does anyone have a split fence on their router table?
> if so, what are the uses, advantages over a fixed fence. and how do you best set it up. im concerned that my craftsman router table with split fence may not be set up to its best potential.
> 
> thanks


An easy fence to set up for a router table can be used like a jointer table. All you need to do is have a straight piece of wood, can be 3/4" high, or taller. 

The piece of wood can be any length. Laminate the whole edge with 1/16" Formica type laminate. From the center of the piece of wood, laminate a second layer of Formica from the center to the left edge. Using a straight faced router bit in the table, rout through the face of the laminate and wood in the center, the depth of the bit. Install the fence to the table, so that on the right side (looking at the bit), there is just one layer of laminate, and on the other side of the bit opening there are two layers. Lightly chamfer the vertical edge to the left side of the bit opening where there are two layers of laminate.

Set up the fence, so the bit cutting edge cuts flush with the laminate on the left side. So, now what you have is a table jointer that takes off a perfect 1/16". As you feed in your subject material from the right, the bit will take off 1/16", and the left side is the take up (outfeed).












 







.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I've seen "full-on",small* shaper fence setups go for under 50$BW


*....small 3/4" shaper fence would "scale" very nicely with a well setup router table.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

desertforest said:


> Does anyone have a split fence on their router table?
> if so, what are the uses, advantages over a fixed fence. and how do you best set it up. im concerned that my craftsman router table with split fence may not be set up to its best potential.
> 
> thanks


If you are doing a profile round over with bit than set both fence's on the same useing a streight piece that will go over both fence's so that they are streight. Now if the bit has a beiring use a brass bar and set it so that the beiring just bairley rub's the bar. that is the most the bit will take off. Not the piece that you run from right to left will start and end with smooth run across the fence. Now if you are using a flush trim bit. the fence will be set up different. The right fence needs to be 1/16" out so that when you run the wood across the bit the left fence will be just right so that the wood slides across with out hitting the left fence . I have a fence that is set so i doin't have to set it up. I use a single fence that is molded that way. The best way to set this up is to run the first piece form the right to the left fence . Stop router and set left fence so that it will move over to the wood and take up the space difference the the bit took off. Here is a link that will show the fence's that i use http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=TF01--&product=F020


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks guys, as always, for the great advice.


----------

